# What was the last movie you watched?



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

What is the last movie you watched?  Be it in the cinema or at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I watched a French movie called Taxi last night which was a pretty silly and funny action movie about bank robbers.  I really enjoyed it!  I believe that the Americans have done a re-make of this movie for those of you who don't like reading sub-titles! 

  	And on Sunday I have bought tickets to see Scream 4! I get so freaked out though so I bet I end up screaming in the cinema! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

In the theatre we recently saw Red Riding Hood, which I loved!  We don't go very often as it has become so expensive, but I knew a bunch of people on my FB would be chatting it up and give it away so I went the day after it opened on a whim.  Just grabbed the phone, checked the times, grabbed hubby, purse and water and we zoomed over just in time! 

  	A few nights ago we finally got around to watching Narnia; The Voyage of the Dawn Treader.  Some parts good, some okay, some so sad. I literally cried at the end (yay, PMS!).  I have a very strong feeling there will be no more Narnia movies. But someone showed me a special on the making of the Hobbit and the 1st day of shooting and that cheered me up completely!

  	This morning I lay in bed like a slug and watched Stargate.  I seem to like everything but gore and horror!  Well, some gore is okay, just not thriller movies.  They remind me too much of the news these days, which is pretty sick. 

  	Lou~I love foreign films.  My favourites are: Indochine, Babette's Feast, Raise the Red Lantern, etc.  Hubby hates them!  I also have a french Madame Bovary which is excellently done.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> In the theatre we recently saw Red Riding Hood, which I loved!  We don't go very often as it has become so expensive, but I knew a bunch of people on my FB would be chatting it up and give it away so I went the day after it opened on a whim.  Just grabbed the phone, checked the times, grabbed hubby, purse and water and we zoomed over just in time!
> 
> A few nights ago we finally got around to watching Narnia; The Voyage of the Dawn Treader.  Some parts good, some okay, some so sad. I literally cried at the end (yay, PMS!).  I have a very strong feeling there will be no more Narnia movies. But someone showed me a special on the making of the Hobbit and the 1st day of shooting and that cheered me up completely!
> 
> ...


	awesome!! i haven't seen those so i shall have a look into them! i like watching films in different languages because i like hearing how the words sound and such. some of my friends hate them because they can't be bothered to read the sub titles! they have missed out!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 15, 2011)

Last film we rented was 'monsters' last week - it was utter crap, really boring with a terrible (i.e. practically non-existent) storyline, basically one of the worst films I've ever watched and it really was a chore to watch till the end - definately do not recommend!

  	but the last movie we saw at the cinema was 'the adjustment bureau' and that was pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	We want to see 'source code' next - it looks right up my street on the trailer!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm in a disney mood tonight so i might put on beauty and the beast - my favourite!


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs the world. Loved it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

sayah said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the world. Loved it!


	oh i watched this and i wasn't sure if i liked it or not to be honest! it was quite random (which is not a bad thing) however i didn't like the cast! i won't say the word i used to describe them but i wasn't into the actors at all!!


----------



## sayah (Apr 16, 2011)

Huh. I loved how over the top everyone was, especially Chris Evans!


----------



## nunu (Apr 16, 2011)

I watched Ghost last night for the first time! I've been wanting to see it for ages and I finaly did. I enjoyed it.


----------



## sayah (Apr 16, 2011)

Just watched _Red_!


----------



## luckyme (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw the _*Lincoln Lawyer*_ last week and is was pretty good. The movie was mostly what I expected but there were alot of tists and turns throughout.  Plus Matthew McConaughey was bonus eye candy. He really did do a good job.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

luckyme said:


> I saw the _*Lincoln Lawyer*_ last week and is was pretty good. The movie was mostly what I expected but there were alot of tists and turns throughout.  Plus Matthew McConaughey was bonus eye candy. He really did do a good job.


  	oh yeah, he is very nice! i havent heard of this movie so i shall have to look it up!

  	at work today we watched the fantastic mr fox because it was quiet. this movie is brilliant!


----------



## sayah (Apr 16, 2011)

_Red_ was awesome! Funny, romantic, with lots of action!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

sayah said:


> _Red_ was awesome! Funny, romantic, with lots of action!


  	awesome! i need to get it watched!

  	i just got back from seeing scream 4 and freaking loved it! nick wasn't impressed with the start but i enjoyed it all the way through!  still scared me though!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows, part 1 and The King's Speech. Both good, but the latter was excellent!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

i watched an old 80's movie called 48 hours. it was a chssey cop movie which i enjoyed - i did laugh at the soundtrack though - lots of keyboard music! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i watched an old 80's movie called 48 hours. it was a chssey cop movie which i enjoyed - i did laugh at the soundtrack though - lots of keyboard music! hee hee!


	lol This officially makes me feel ancient.  An old 80's movie.  That is when I was graduating for my 1st degree!  And yes, we have wonderful cheesy movies with funky music that went along with big hair and bright bold makeup.  I think most watched it for Nick Nolte, who was considered quite hot back then! 


  	:::limps away from computer with her cane:::


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol This officially makes me feel ancient.  An old 80's movie.  That is when I was graduating for my 1st degree!  And yes, we have wonderful cheesy movies with funky music that went along with big hair and bright bold makeup.  I think most watched it for Nick Nolte, who was considered quite hot back then!
> 
> :::limps away from computer with her cane:::


	lol! i am sorry Debi! perhaps i should use the term retro rather than old?! but it's only retro to me because I was born in 1984!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2011)

The last film I saw in the cinema was Limitless.  It was pretty good!  I am going to see Hanna this weekend, and I also really want to see Insidious, but I may wait for DVD for that one.

  	Lou - I love Beauty and the Beast - one of the best Disney films ever.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> The last film I saw in the cinema was Limitless.  It was pretty good!  I am going to see Hanna this weekend, and I also really want to see Insidious, but I may wait for DVD for that one.
> 
> Lou - I love Beauty and the Beast - one of the best Disney films ever.



 	it really is one of the best! i also love the lion king and i think disney are rbinging that out on blu ray this year - i'll totally be buying it!!

  	i think the next movie i see at the cinema will be pirates of the carrebean 4 - nothing else is interesting me at the moment.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

last night i watched enchanted! a disney live action / animation movie and it is awesome! a couple of years old now though. i love all the songs in it!  oh and today i bought a bugs life and camp rock 2 on blu ray so will watch those soon too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! i am sorry Debi! perhaps i should use the term retro rather than old?! but it's only retro to me because I was born in 1984!


	lol I am having fun teasing you.  Just think, I changed diapers of kids who are now older than you!  Hehehe!  Retro, yeah. That sounds classy!  And Retro is so "in"!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol I am having fun teasing you.  Just think, I changed diapers of kids who are now older than you!  Hehehe!  Retro, yeah. That sounds classy!  And Retro is so "in"!


  	lol! bless you! 

  	i watched a bugs life last night - it looked so good on blu ray and such a cute film too!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 29, 2011)

I saw Hanna on Monday night - really enjoyed it.  Going to watch Never Let Me Go on DVD this weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I saw Hanna on Monday night - really enjoyed it.  Going to watch Never Let Me Go on DVD this weekend.



 	enjoy it Rach! 

  	i really want to see that new scary movie - insidious! however nick is really freaked out by paranormal movies so he won't see it with me and i sure as heck am not going alone!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

We're watching Batteries Not Included - love that film!


----------



## Alicesandra (Apr 29, 2011)

Watched Tangled with my niece earlier. Love it<3


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

The Town. Surprisingly good!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2011)

Alicesandra said:


> Watched Tangled with my niece earlier. Love it<3


	oh i cant wait to see this!  

  	today i watched camp rock 2  i liked it but i prefer the songs from the first one. man i am such a child! lol!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 30, 2011)

Watched Scream 4 with my best friend last Friday.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i think in theaters - insidious.  tonight we may go see fast five.    at home, aliens in the attic because i was bored.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

oh that aliens in the attic film was pretty good! a good family friendly movie - we put it on at work sometimes.

  	we watched assault on precinct 13 last night - such an awesome film if not a little disturbing.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

yes i agree!  it was so cute.  the ex-bf dancing in the end was awesome.

  	also update: just saw fast five with my hubby!  good movie.



LMD84 said:


> oh that aliens in the attic film was pretty good! a good family friendly movie - we put it on at work sometimes.
> we watched assault on precinct 13 last night - such an awesome film if not a little disturbing.


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

I watched Athur in the cinema on Wednesday...it was OK..


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

nunu said:


> I watched Athur in the cinema on Wednesday...it was OK..


  	oh see this is a movie i can't watch - i have a hate thing for mr brand - he just looks so dirty all the time! he has done very well to land such a lovely lady like ms perry!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Russell Brand either, I just don't find him funny at all.  And this coming from someone who is a fan of British humour.

  	Fast Five did over 80 million in the US this past weekend, so I guess they will keep making more of those films. 

  	Lou, I would go see Insidious with you!


----------



## madeinbrklyn (May 5, 2011)

The last movie I saw in theaters was Fast Five, it was pretty good. At home, I believe it was Meet The Robinsons lol.


----------



## DisastrousGlam (May 5, 2011)

I saw Tangled with my little girls!
  	It was epic!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 5, 2011)

When in Rome at home on netflix


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I'm not a fan of Russell Brand either, I just don't find him funny at all.  And this coming from someone who is a fan of British humour.
> 
> Fast Five did over 80 million in the US this past weekend, so I guess they will keep making more of those films.
> 
> *Lou, I would go see Insidious with you!*


  	it's a date! but i warn you - i scare easy!! lol!

  	today me and nick will watch kingergarten cop - classic Arnie movie!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 6, 2011)

Last movie I saw in theaters was Insidious my teenage brothers wanted to go see it when I was in town. Best new horror movie I've seen in a few yrs.


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

kaliraksha said:


> Last movie I saw in theaters was Insidious my teenage brothers wanted to go see it when I was in town. Best new horror movie I've seen in a few yrs.


  	oh why is my hubby such a whimp?!?! i need to see this movie! i am pleased you liked it so much


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 7, 2011)

I started my day lazing in bed and watching The Princess Bride!  A classic!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I started my day lazing in bed and watching The Princess Bride!  A classic!


  	oh that i one of my favorite movies!! such a great family film!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

We just rewatched The King's Speech. Such an excellent movie!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> We just rewatched The King's Speech. Such an excellent movie!


	i still need to watch this! it is on my rental list!  

  	i last watched the little mermaid - such great songs and a lovely story


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 18, 2011)

I just watched the movie Catfish--does anyone know if it's a real documentary or a fake? I wasn't sure... I liked it but I was hoping for a more exciting ending.

  	The King's Speech is on my list to watch too. I love HBC!


----------



## jerrylewis (May 19, 2011)

i have watched priest at this week.This is a good movie.I have lost my interest in some part.So i will not say that this is a perfect movie to watch.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 19, 2011)

Cold Comfort Farm.  Hehehe.  There's something nasty in the woodshed!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

last night me and nick watched 101 dalmations  i hadn't seen it in years!


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> last night me and nick watched 101 dalmations  i hadn't seen it in years!



 	I've seen it a fair few times now.  Having kids seems a good enough excuse 

  	As for Mr Brand, who people were talking about earlier, I can't stand the man!  He is repulsive, and I certainly won't bother watching anything he is in.  I don't appreciate his sort of 'humour' because filth just isn't funny


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've seen it a fair few times now.  Having kids seems a good enough excuse
> 
> As for Mr Brand, who people were talking about earlier, I can't stand the man!  He is repulsive, and I certainly won't bother watching anything he is in.  I don't appreciate his sort of 'humour' because filth just isn't funny


  	well i have no kids but you wouldn't know it from the size of my disney collection! lol! or should i say obsession?!

  	and yes mr brand is vile!!


----------



## .Ice (May 21, 2011)

Orphan... I'm officially scared of any chick named "Esther", LOL!


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

.Ice said:


> Orphan... I'm officially scared of any chick named "Esther", LOL!


  	oh me and hubby watched this movie a few months ago and hated it!! it was just so crazy and silly towards the end! and a little bit messed up!


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

In Cinemas: Fast Five (disliked) & Water For Elephants (liked)
  	At Home: Beaches (I love 80's and 90's movies)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

I watched a movie called Extract. It was really funny


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 28, 2011)

Catch Me If You Can.  I love this movie. How clever can you get?  lol


----------



## ywill (May 28, 2011)

Within the last week I have seen:
  	-fast five
  	-jumping the broom
  	-thor
  	-pirates of the caribbean: on stranger tides
  	-the hangover: part 2
  	- no strings attached (rented)
 [h=1][/h]


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 29, 2011)

Last night: Gnomeo and Juliet - it was pretty funny to me, and had so many adult jokes!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2011)

i need to see the hangover 2! it's the next movie i would like to see!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 30, 2011)

I just saw bridesmaids!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> I just saw bridesmaids!


	what did you think to this? i'm interested in seeing it


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Last movie I watched was Pirates of The Caribbean:On Stranger Tides. I enjoyed watching it, of course I like any Johnny Depp movies


----------



## sweetfudge (Jun 1, 2011)

i watched  just yesterday the hangover 2 and bridesmaids ...they were both hilarious


----------



## ywill (Jun 2, 2011)

In the last two days:
  	Chloe
  	Elvis & Annabelle
  	Hereafter
  	The Dilemma
  	Waiting for forever
  	My name is Khan


----------



## fadingdreams (Jun 5, 2011)

I just watched Bridesmaid on Thursday! It was super funny but sometimes I couldn't help but feel bad for the main character! Worth the money tho!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 6, 2011)

i saw Pirates of Caribbean last too. I'm not a fan of Hollywood in general ( watch foreign and indie) so I stay away most of the time, I do like the Pirates series though


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw Bridesmaids on the weekend. It was pretty funny!
  	There was on girl on there that had me laughing every time she did or said something crazy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

madeinbrklyn said:


> I saw Bridesmaids on the weekend. It was pretty funny!
> There was on girl on there that had me laughing every time she did or said something crazy.


  	ooohh yes i saw a trailer for this and it looks so funny!

  	the last movie i saw was xmen  i think it has been my favourite of the lot so far


----------



## ywill (Jun 11, 2011)

Super 8. Good movie!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

Secretariat, today! I love netflix.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2011)

I just watched one called Exorcismus. It was pretty bad.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I LOVED xmen it was soo good...it was the first one i actually ever saw. now im into xmen movies lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

well you started with an awesome one!! i really like the second movie too  enjoy watching them all!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 4, 2011)

Last movie I saw in theaters was Bridesmaids. Last movie I saw at home was Grease... lol I was just in an Olivia Newton John mood.


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## rockin (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunday morning, I actually found the time to watch a film before the kids got up.  Once they get up, they either keep me busy or make too much noise for me to be able to watch a film - all I can hear are Youtube videos turned up so they can hear them over whatever I am trying to listen to !

  	I finally managed to watch ' Gypsy;, starring Natalie Wood.  She was so beautiful


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 19, 2011)

I watched Harry Potter when it premiered and Transformers on Saturday.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 19, 2011)

Harry Potter, lol


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see Harry Potter next weekend!

	The last movie I watched was Babies.  It's a documentary about 4 babies from Japan, the US, Mongolia and Namibia.  It follows them from their first breath to their first step. 

  	In a word: ADORBZ!


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Last movie i saw was 'My name is Bruce', it was on last night at 3am, insomnia finally paid off as it was absolutely hilarious .


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have watched a couple of good movies recently. i saw harry potter last friday and finally i watched the kings speech last night! great movie!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a bit of a marathon with the weather so hot.  The Devil Wears Prada, The Social Network, Phantom of the Opera.  I plan to watch more tomorrow as it will be even hotter, but we keep having brownouts and that is making me nervous.  Today was upper 90's.  Tomorrow is supposed to be over 100F.


----------



## Erin0metallica (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been watching this recently: 

  	http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=621921affichelimmorteloosgameweebeetroc.jpg

  	I LOOOOVED IT!


----------



## pinguina (Jul 31, 2011)

The last movie I watched was Forgetting Sarah Marshall which was on tv last night. I'd never seen it, and it was pretty good! I saw the new Harry Potter movie last week!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

i watched the sorcerers apprentice today at work - in fact i have seen this movie many times but i love the geeky guy in it so watch it for him! lol!


----------



## MissxMetal (Aug 4, 2011)

Alfie! I love this film, Jude Law dayum!


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 4, 2011)

If you mean what was the last film I saw at the cinema then the answer would be Limitless. I don't get to the cinema very often. The last movie I watched at home was Hannibal. It was on tv at like 2 in the morning. Good movie though.


----------



## sziem (Aug 4, 2011)

Last film I watched was Cloverfield, and tbh it was shockingly bad ><


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 5, 2011)

We've been having fun going through our DVD's and recently watched Inception, The King's Speech and Searching for Bobby Fischer.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Last movie I watched was Super 8. I found it to be good, really enjoyed it,


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2011)

BF went out of town so we had a little movie fest before he left.. we watched Limitless, Splice, and Tangled.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

i have been watching into the void. it is a silly long film so only watched half last night but it is very good. crazy trippy and it really pulls you into the film... very weird storyline and sad too. can't wait to finish it tonight


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

Dead End. At first it seemed like a typical horror movie based on urban legends, but then it changes. I still don't understand the ending (did they die or were the road just haunted? Were they stuck in limbo? How come they found the note the father wrote before it all ended when they discovered the wrecked car?) but I liked it. My favourite movies are the ones that keeps me thinking for a long time afterwards.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

i watched friends with benefits yesterday and it was really good. much better than i expected to be honest. it actually made me laugh out loud in a couple of places!  plus mila kunis is stupidly beautiful throughout!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 11, 2011)

Either Hanna or The Help


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2011)

I recently watched Hanna too! How did you like it? I thought it was very stunning visually, believable acting, and the choreography for action was above average for me because I am usually not a fan.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 24, 2011)

American Psycho. Hubster got a new big tv and just had to watch one of his favorite movies...love Christian in this role.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> American Psycho. Hubster got a new big tv and just had to watch one of his favorite movies...love Christian in this role.


	this is my favourite film of his! so awesome!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

O_O Across the Hall was the last movie I watched. It is a really good thriller movie about a guy catching his fiancee cheating...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

i watched the girl who kicked the hornets nest. that was the final dragon tattoo film and really great. not as action packed as the first two but that was clear anyway because this was mainly based in court / hospital / prison. a great ending to an awesome trio of movies!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Sep 27, 2011)

Well the last movie I watch was a bollywood movie "Mausam" (btw i'm Indian) wow one of the best love stories ever! So for all bollywood fans out there you must watch!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i watched the girl who kicked the hornets nest. that was the final dragon tattoo film and really great. not as action packed as the first two but that was clear anyway because this was mainly based in court / hospital / prison. a great ending to an awesome trio of movies!


 
	I totally agree


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

me and hubby watched honey i shrunk the kids which took me back to my childhood! and i still think the film looks great today! i think they did an awesome job with the set!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 1, 2011)

o_o I saw Alexandra's Project last night it was FANTASTIC.  I didn't even think about checking the independent film section while I was going through Netflix on my xbox360, but I'm glad I did


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

i have watched a couple of movies recently. i watched scream 3 the other day - certainly the worst scream movie because it was so silly! i love the fourth one though  then last night me and hubby watched seven which is really grimey but very good


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been on an animated movie kick lately. Despicable Me(practically my favorite movie in years) and The Princess and the Frog. Sadly I've seen the way too many times to count lol.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 7, 2011)

Antibodies-german horror film o_o


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> Antibodies-german horror film o_o


	oohh was it any good? i always enjoy a good horror! and being in a different language never puts me off


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

The Great Muppet Caper- seriously the humor is amazing.


----------



## alyxo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hocus Pocus... This movie is a classic, I watch it all the time, especially in October.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

alyxo said:


> Hocus Pocus... This movie is a classic, I watch it all the time, especially in October.



 	ah i love that movie!!

  	i last watched kiki's delivery service and hobo with a shotgun - i enjoyed both for very different reasons!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 16, 2011)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

White Chicks. never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 30, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3- what they showed in the early previews is gonna be on a "extras" on the DVD, I just know it! They weren't included in the movie.    As for the last 15 minutes messing with your life or whatever, no. They'll just answer some questions to the all three movies that's all. But still the franchise is fresh and the movie had original scares. The babysitter scene was the scariest damn thing! There can still be a 4th movie if they want to make it, after all the daughter in the 2nd movie was away on a school trip.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Paranormal Activity 3- what they showed in the early previews is gonna be on a "extras" on the DVD, I just know it! They weren't included in the movie.    As for the last 15 minutes messing with your life or whatever, no. They'll just answer some questions to the all three movies that's all. But still the franchise is fresh and the movie had original scares. The babysitter scene was the scariest damn thing! There can still be a 4th movie if they want to make it, after all the daughter in the 2nd movie was away on a school trip.


	i need to see this but hubby is too scared.... i shall have to watch it at work with my boys!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 31, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i need to see this but hubby is too scared.... i shall have to watch it at work with my boys!


  	Make him! It's so worth it! Did he see the other two?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Make him! It's so worth it! Did he see the other two?


  	yeah he watched the first one with me and we both woke up in the middle of the night too scared to go back to sleep!  the second one i watched with my boys at work - they are both awesome! i work with the best people!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Most recent movies I have watched were Drive and The Three Musketeers ....  I found Drive to be a little weird, slow, I guess I'm more into action movies.


----------



## sayah (Nov 9, 2011)

Contagion!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 9, 2011)

^How was that? My friends were really pissed they saw it.


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2011)

I watched Matilda again the other day.  I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed that film.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> I watched Matilda again the other day.  I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed that film.



 	oh i love this movie too! so great!

  	i watched the latest winnie the pooh movie last night - it was cute


----------



## anne082 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just watched - crazy stupid love on saturday


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 3, 2012)

anne082 said:


> I just watched - crazy stupid love on saturday



 	Oh!  Isn't that a great movie?!  I love it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 9, 2012)

I watched Amelie two nights ago! I was wanting to watch a movie where the main character is an INFJ like me.


----------



## meleftie (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched Dream House last night, talk about a disappointment!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

My hero Hachiko!
  	I saw it last saturday.
  	I cried like a baby...

  	Another film I saw last week
  	was The Shining.
  	I couldn´t sleep,
  	so I stayed up all night.
  	I watched Dexter all night,
  	but (sadly) I ran out of episodes around 6-7 am.
  	So I decided to watch a film instead.
  	It was a strange feeling watching  The Shining
  	so early (and when I was so tired)...
  	I´ve seen it a couple of times before, though.
  	So it wasn´t THAT scary! Haha...


----------



## jaylilee (May 19, 2012)

Last one was the hunger games, and hoping to go watch the avengers today!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

i saw the avengers on tuesday and loved every minute of it! seriously awesome film and i would;t mind seeing it again very soon at the cinema! i loved it that much!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 12, 2012)

American Pyscho...CLASSIC.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 12, 2012)

Brave! It's a must see!


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Twilight saga Breaking Dawn part 1


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 6, 2013)

DJANGO!!!  Go see it! I usually don't rise up for any movie but this was amazing! So much action and comedy too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

in theaters The Hobbit -love!! right now watching lethal weapon 4 lol


----------



## midwestglam (Jan 6, 2013)

Last movie I saw was The Amazing Spiderman. It was ok. Much better than I expected it to be although I felt it jumped around too much.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 6, 2013)

End of Watch, Jake Gyllenhaal is a hottie!


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 7, 2013)

My husband and I just watched the movie called Savages last night. It wasnt bad


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 7, 2013)

Skyfall.  Daniel Craig is my favorite Bond.


----------



## angelspice (Jan 7, 2013)

Four days ago, we watched Abraham Lincoln the vampire hunter.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Last one I saw was Django Unchained and I really enjoyed it. I was just went watching with an open mind since many people though it was horrible while others praised it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 8, 2013)

Cinfulgirl said:


> Last one I saw was Django Unchained and I really enjoyed it. I was just went watching with an open mind since many people though it was horrible while others praised it.


	I must roll my eyes at the Spike Lee's of the world. I bet you they love The Color Purple.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2013)

I watched Four Brothers last night. Didn't love it. Didn't hate it. I was just ok.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 16, 2013)

I just saw D'Jango and it was pretty good.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Has any one seen Taken 2?? NEED to watch it!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 22, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Has any one seen Taken 2?? NEED to watch it!!


 yes I watched it! I liked it


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2013)

Just saw Ted and it was funnier than expected. Must say Seth Macfarlane still loves to use reference jokes on the tell end of sentence though. Ted will be saying something and then they through this in a pop-culture related joke without the Family Guy flashback.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 11, 2013)

carvedwords said:


> Wreck it Ralph


	Just saw it too! It was better than expected!


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 13, 2013)

Les Miserables (better than expected)


----------



## emo lover 10 (Apr 19, 2013)

carvedwords said:


> Wreck it Ralph


 

	You SOOO got taste girl!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 3, 2013)

ParaNorman!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 4, 2013)

I've watched a few movies this week.
  	Fast and Furious 6
  	Aftershock
  	The Iceman
  	Iron Man 3
  	Out of those 4 I loved and enjoyed Fast 6 and Iron Man 3!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oldies:
  	Back to the Future...all 3 lol
  	My Cousin Vinny

  	New:
  	Iron Man 3


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 8, 2013)

I just came home from The Great Gatsby! LOVED the movie. Never read the book, but I am planning to. Discovered I still have a crush on DiCaprio after all those years


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2014)

Just saw Frozen. It came out in November and I really had looked my nose down on it. Firstly, I did so because they were marketing the snowman character too hard. Like I know movies for kids have a character of comic relief to keep the kids interested but it totally turned me off. The previews on tv were snippets of the predictable we've all heard before. Secondly, I overlooked seeing this because this was interesting to me when I saw 2D sketches. The moment they released 3D images to the press I was out.

  So what grabbed me in? Though people had been throwing gifs left and right on tumblr what got me was Disney throwing the entire movie musical sequence for "Let It Go" on youtube. This movie was made to be broadway musical! I have yet to see Wicked but I know Idina Menzel belted her way to a Tony for it. Had they played her role up more and looped the song in the previews, I would have been on board.  It has been awhile since I have heard something so beautiful about freedom and loving yourself. When they nominated the song and movie for awards it sincerely was not *hype* or Disney using their corporate power to stay relevant with some hurriedly made crap like they have done in the past.

  So music, with the exception of two throwaway songs, was great. Disney is making a recovery. The plot did not disappoint either it was actually strong. It managed to be that when it veered in the similar direction with the self-saving, freedom of choice, a prince/marriage is not the end goal movie, Merida. This movie was about a fragmented relationship between sisters. 

  But yeah before I get carried away with this, see it. It's smarter than how it's being marketed.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 22, 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street, Hunger Games: Catching Fire, and American Hustle.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street, *Hunger Games: Catching Fire*, and American Hustle.


  Oh Oh Oh! Last fall was the first time I caught the Hunger Games! I dragged my brother to go see Catching Fire. He was loaded with skepticism but by the end wanted to see the first! HG is not some tween joke, it's flawless!


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wolf of Wall St.. love that Leonardo and American Hustle.. love the combover


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 2, 2014)

^
  Two films that're on my list.
  This afternoon, I'll be taking my ease with _The 13th Warrior._


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

The Escape with S. Stallone, and Arnold S.. watch out, they're back.  A lot of fists and plan B's


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2014)

Highlander--laughed at its 80s cheesiness but sticked to it for Queen.  The Brass Teapot---had to see how not to spend tons of money. Was more and more interesting with the deterioration of the relationship.   The Frighteners---I can't believe that was Michael J Fox. A haircut really changes a man. Really old 3D graphics, couldn't get over it. The Viscous Kind--- saw the park and rec guy's butt. He was great! The Croods---smarter than how it was marketed and visually stunning and imaginative.


----------



## monster girl (Feb 3, 2014)

The last movie i watched was the nut job , but before that was Frozen i LOVE Frozen sooooo much i can't wait to go back & watch the special sing along version  .


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

The last movie that I have watched is the Book Thief. I like the movie so much. It is so inspiring and touching too. I am also now reading the book itself because as we all know most of the written novels are better than movies. Can you suggest other movies like this one? I like movies with touch of little history in it.


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Wolf of Wall St.. love that Leonardo and American Hustle.. love the combover


 
  Last two movies exactly!!!  Mmmmm.... love me some Leo!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 17, 2014)

Uff a long time.  Intructions not included jeje


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Uff a long time.  Intructions not included jeje


  I wanna c this!!! How was it


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Uff a long time.  Intructions not included jeje


I just saw it too! Really beautiful story!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2014)

I saw X-men: Days of Future Past. In my younger years X-men was my comic book of choice. They did an excellent job with this film. They made it easy to follow for those that have no experience with the Marvel X-men universe and gave enough fan service for those that do. There are a few things I could nit pick here and there but for the most part its a good movie. I would recommend any one to go take a look. I'm going to watch it again. I have to admit they have set it up to be as big as the Avengers films and I can't wait to see that they do next. Remember with all Marvel Films stay until after the credits.


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

Omg thanks for this @dilligaf I wanna c this movie but was wondering how it was


----------



## Yazmin (May 27, 2014)

Recently saw Blue Jasmine with Cate Blanchett on my flight home. I can see why she won the Best Actress Oscar.


----------



## Dropette (May 31, 2014)

Godzilla ....


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw X-men: Days of Future Past. In my younger years X-men was my comic book of choice. They did an excellent job with this film. They made it easy to follow for those that have no experience with the Marvel X-men universe and gave enough fan service for those that do. There are a few things I could nit pick here and there but for the most part its a good movie. I would recommend any one to go take a look. I'm going to watch it again. I have to admit they have set it up to be as big as the Avengers films and I can't wait to see that they do next. Remember with all Marvel Films stay until after the credits.


I really want to go see this one


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Old : Inception, Bright Star, Blade Runner, Point Break
  New : none yet


----------



## Mayanas (May 31, 2014)

X-Men


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 1, 2014)

I saw Maleficent on Friday. Loved it and want to see it again!


----------



## Southwest6211 (Jul 10, 2014)

American Hustle Neighbors Tammy  other than that a lot of older movies from the eighties


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Love actually


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Southwest6211 said:


> American Hustle Neighbors Tammy  other than that a lot of older movies from the eighties


How was tammy? I want to see it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Last movie was Adventures in Baby-sitting lol I've seen it so many times but my sister hadn't, well all the way through. So I watched it with her.


----------



## Southwest6211 (Jul 30, 2014)

I liked it. Ifcyou hsve seen a movie with Melissa mc. you know what to expect from her. It had some funny bloopers at the end credits.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 20, 2014)

Last night I tried out "Sleepaway Camp." I've come across it before but always ignored it and wow this movie was insane. It was good and definitely a new favorite b-horror of mine. I want to check out the sequels.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally saw guardians of the galaxy and it was everything! Seriously worth the hype and the best movie I've seen in a long time. And omg chris Pratt. I loved him in parks and rec but he his next level hot now wow.  Imagine a guardians mac collection how insane would that be?!


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

Not gonna lie, it was Expendables 3 and I loved it :eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 28, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy

  This is a comic book franchise that I was only vaguely familiar with. After watching the movie I will have to say I will be looking deeper into the books. Its a fun ride that get surprisingly emotional. Two of the main characters are completely CGI!!!! Bradley Cooper and Vin Diesel ( I can't believe I'm giving Diesel acting kudos) did excellent for their respective roles. Considering that all Diesel had to say was "I am Groot" with varying emotions I think he did well. Chris Pratt isn't someone that I had on my radar before he got cast as Starlord/ Peter Quill. I will say though that because of this one movie I will be seeking out Parks & Recs to see what he did there. Zoe Saldana was Zoe Saldana. Josh Brolin is Thanos though uncredited. The actor that played Ronin is the same one that plays Thranduil in the Hobbit movies currently out now. I think he did an awesome job. I will get this film on Blu-Ray to add to my collection.


  TLR  I loved it!!!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 4, 2014)

Interstellar.

  Saw it twice, cried like a baby both times. Definitely one of the better movies that have come out this year so far.


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

^^ Loved Interstellar!

I think the last movie I saw at the cinema was The Man From U.N.C.LE.. Not bad


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 17, 2016)

Just got back from the 'sneak preview' night at the cinema. The movie shown was 'Creed', Rocky Balboa spin-off, great surprise! Solid film.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 1, 2016)

Last movie i saw was Creed and Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## deedrr (Mar 7, 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## Dadale (Mar 8, 2016)

Deadpool and I didn't liked it


----------



## toupeemoor (May 25, 2016)

The last movie i saw was Insidious 3. Scary movie. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjh_2W-fQEE


----------



## Beryl (May 26, 2016)

On Youtube english subtitled The God Of Cookery quite funny and amazing food to see.


----------



## chrisvon (Aug 13, 2016)

Bourne Legacy. This time Matt Damon was back!


----------



## bailsquad (Dec 30, 2016)

[video=youtube;RH2BD49sEZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH2BD49sEZI[/video]


----------



## toupeemoor (Jan 1, 2017)

I remember about watching Insidious 3. Yes, its quite scary but I really love that type of movie.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

Power Rangers...it's morphin time!


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 7, 2017)

Last movie I saw in the cinema would be The Fate of the Furious. Needless to say, it was awesome. I kinda thought they would end it there, though. But from what happened, I think they still have a good 2 installments in. And also, *SPOILER ALERT*, I totally called the name of Dom's son. 

Now, the last movie I saw on DVD was The Pirate Fairy. Anyone else know it? My daughter loves it, and I honestly do too.


----------



## redswan (Dec 20, 2017)

Christmas mood this week so mostly Christmas themed movie like Home Alone


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

A Quiet Place


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (May 22, 2018)

We just watched Avengers: Infiniti Wars.  Really good! I hadn't paid a lot of attention to the hype so I was pretty shocked a LOT of times.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 30, 2018)

Daughters of the Dusk


----------



## MarryMoni (Aug 29, 2019)

Red Sparrow


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

The last movie I watched was Big Hero 6 because of my 3-year-old daughter


----------



## Beryl (Nov 7, 2019)

Not the complete movie but short bits on Youtube, Korean Joseon era drama filmed 2014 movie The Royal Tailor. The costumes, silks are fabulous, so beautiful. The white/gold dress is gorgeous, embroidered with sparkly beads.Watched that dress clip several times.


----------



## Beryl (Nov 7, 2019)

See dress


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 24, 2021)

The Woman in the Window (2021)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2021)

Army of The Dead

Typical zombie action movie with a heist twist. Blood, gore, bullets, and a zombie tiger.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 13, 2021)

Boss Level (2021)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 3, 2021)

The Tomorrow War (2021)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 8, 2021)

Finch (2021)


----------



## AmbyH (Dec 6, 2021)

Just watched the The Power of the Dog, I just got curious about it as it really has a high ratings in Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## ellisael (Feb 11, 2022)

I am doing a Tolkien rerun again. This week was second in The Hobbit series!!! pure indulgence


----------



## lexfurther (Apr 3, 2022)

Red Notice - 6/10


----------



## lapeuge (Apr 3, 2022)

I finally found a way how to reset my Firestick (here is a good guide https://www.firesticktricks.com/how-to-reset-firestick.html if someone is in search) and can watch movies again. The last film I watched was Yesterday. Great music and good write-up. Being a Beatles fan, I enjoyed it a lot. By the way, thanks for the recommendations, I know what to watch tonight


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 3, 2022)

CODA (2021)


----------



## angelica.brejt (May 2, 2022)

Fight Club

I won't give any spoilers, but you'll be astounded. What an incredible film!!! Also, be prepared for a creepy feeling after watching. And don't watch it if you're looking for a feel-good movie because this one is violent and aggressive, but it's a masterpiece. No doubt!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 2, 2022)

Ambulance (2022)


----------



## georginamorris (May 23, 2022)

Titanic


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 23, 2022)

The Insider (1999)


----------



## Sanconss (Jun 9, 2022)

_All the Old Knives - _
The film directed by Janus Metz is declared as a thriller in terms of genre, but in my opinion it could not have done without elements of drama and detective story.
In fact, already in the title itself there is a hint that certain events that happened much earlier than those presented within the main storyline became the basis for the development of the plot. Indeed, the characters in this film are trying to find answers to the questions of one old tragedy, which at one time remained unanswered.

Of course, the story of a detective character can unfold in different ways, the main thing is to be intriguing. Here, in this case, the director prefers a somewhat unusual beginning of his story, giving the viewer the opportunity to slightly puzzle over what is happening and slowly move towards the essence. True, in spite of all the efforts of a solid thriller, it definitely didn’t work out, however, you can watch it, and at least for watching it once, the film definitely pulls ...
For 101 minutes, the main issue will be the search for the traitor who contributed to the hijacking of the plane by terrorists and the failure of the hostage rescue operation. And it’s even scary to think that this traitor could be someone you don’t even think of?! The timing for such a movie is not the longest, but I still thought that the film was a little dragged out.


----------

